# PE Seal/Stamp



## kuldeep malhi (Jul 2, 2008)

I recently passed the PE(Civil) April'08 Exam. I would like to know which Seal/Stamp is better? Rubber or Embossed? Is it better to have the exp. date on it?


----------



## sehad (Jul 2, 2008)

kuldeep malhi said:


> I recently passed the PE(Civil) April'08 Exam. I would like to know which Seal/Stamp is better? Rubber or Embossed? Is it better to have the exp. date on it?


I personally ordered the rubber stamp but different states have different requirements. La allows an 1 5/8" or 2" rubber or embossed. I've only been working here 5 years, but I've yet to see a set of plans stamped by an embossed stamp.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Really depends on the state like Sehad mentioned. Some states are really picky, where others could care less. I wouldn't get the expiration date in the stamp unless required otherwise you would have to buy a new stamp every renewal period. Rubber stamp vs embosser is also probably state specific, if not personal preference. From my experience getting reports that have been embossed, they don't show up in photocopies which can cause problems.


----------



## kuldeep malhi (Jul 3, 2008)

sehad said:


> I personally ordered the rubber stamp but different states have different requirements. La allows an 1 5/8" or 2" rubber or embossed. I've only been working here 5 years, but I've yet to see a set of plans stamped by an embossed stamp.


thanks for info.


----------



## kuldeep malhi (Jul 3, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> Really depends on the state like Sehad mentioned. Some states are really picky, where others could care less. I wouldn't get the expiration date in the stamp unless required otherwise you would have to buy a new stamp every renewal period. Rubber stamp vs embosser is also probably state specific, if not personal preference. From my experience getting reports that have been embossed, they don't show up in photocopies which can cause problems.


thanks for information.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 11, 2008)

its hard to seal a signed closed envelope with an embosser. i know a few people that either rejected requests for recs or had to order an ink stamp just for that purpose.


----------



## MRDPE (Jul 23, 2008)

Why not get both?

The rubber stamp will probably be used much more frequently however. There are some nice self-inking ones out there. If you put the license expiration date on the stamp you will need to get a new one more frequently.

http://theprofessionalengineer.com/2008/02...-stamp-or-seal/

MRDPE


----------



## MarcG (Jul 24, 2008)

kuldeep malhi said:


> I recently passed the PE(Civil) April'08 Exam. I would like to know which Seal/Stamp is better? Rubber or Embossed? Is it better to have the exp. date on it?



I haven't passed yet...so take what I say with a grain of salt

Rubber vs. Embossed: I have no real clue as everyone I've worked with uses a rubber stamp.

Exp. date vs. no exp. date: It depends on how often you will have to physically stamp drawings...I know people who will stamp 100+ sheets at a time a few times a week...I'm sure that one less step makes a difference. If you have an electronic stamp and only physically stamp from time to time...then no exp. date makes sense.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 2, 2008)

MarcG said:


> I haven't passed yet...so take what I say with a grain of salt
> Rubber vs. Embossed: I have no real clue as everyone I've worked with uses a rubber stamp.
> 
> Exp. date vs. no exp. date: It depends on how often you will have to physically stamp drawings...I know people who will stamp 100+ sheets at a time a few times a week...I'm sure that one less step makes a difference. If you have an electronic stamp and only physically stamp from time to time...then no exp. date makes sense.


Isnt the requirement of the expiration date set by the state? California requires it (at least they did very recently- havent seen one for a year or two) and Texas wont allow it (it must look exactly like the one they publish). Anyone else have the option? Id rather have it on there- then if i lose it no one canuse it after 1 year or so (or i guess they could just order a new one- i wish theyd check that...).


----------



## MEPE2B (Sep 2, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Isnt the requirement of the expiration date set by the state? California requires it (at least they did very recently- havent seen one for a year or two) and Texas wont allow it (it must look exactly like the one they publish). Anyone else have the option? Id rather have it on there- then if i lose it no one canuse it after 1 year or so (or i guess they could just order a new one- i wish theyd check that...).


I believe Georgia requires the date to be written in by hand when you sign.


----------



## jproctor6 (Sep 3, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> I believe Georgia requires the date to be written in by hand when you sign.


Same for NC. There's no date on the stamp itself. You just sign and date below when sealing prints.


----------



## benbo (Sep 3, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Isnt the requirement of the expiration date set by the state? California requires it (at least they did very recently- havent seen one for a year or two) and Texas wont allow it (it must look exactly like the one they publish). Anyone else have the option? Id rather have it on there- then if i lose it no one canuse it after 1 year or so (or i guess they could just order a new one- i wish theyd check that...).


In California it's up to you. If it's not on there you have to write it on the doc.

From PE Act, (Note the word "may")

6764. Seal or stamp

Each professional engineer registered under this chapter shall, upon registration, obtain a seal or stamp of a design authorized by the board bearing the registrant’s name, number of his or her certificate or authority, the legend “professional engineer” and the designation of the particular branch or authority in which he or she is registered, and *may* bear the expiration date of the certificate or authority.


----------



## Kuku (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never seen an embossed seal used (North Carolina, South Carolina, Virginia, DC, and Tennessee) since I've been working. I did, however, buy one for myself just for the novelty of it...


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've seen plans that were embossed in Ohio, but lately it seems 90% of plans are stamped. The place where I used to work stamped theirs. They had a sheet with rows of signed stamps so, once plans were ready to go out, the CAD guys could stick a signed stamp on every sheet and run off copies. Before someone jumps on here about how bad that is, the VP of engineering approved and stamped the final set plans when they were printed on mylar, but when some office wants 15 copies of a set of plans that are 12 pages each and each page has to be stamped and signed it's a lot more efficient (and cheaper) to have the CAD guys do it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 25, 2009)

BTW, since both are used in Ohio, I got the embosser and the stamp and I found a place that, when I got both, I also got the electronic version (a .jpeg of my stamp so I can just insert it into a document) for free.


----------



## Art (Feb 25, 2009)

get both...

the stamp is nice for specs, reports, etc., repetative stuff

the embossed for letter, calcs, court docs, etc...."one of's"

a stamp is almost good for everything...some docs (payment requests/certifications) require the embossed...


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe we have sent out plans to Florida before, and every page required the embossing with signature &amp; date. Those embossers can wear your hands out for sure, and if you do it too hard, it cuts through the paper. That is the only state I can think of where I have seen it used. I've seen the rubber ink stamp used in TN, OH, KY, GA and AL. I have yet to see one with exp. date on it.

In conclusion (lol), I guess get both, so you're set for all states.


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife is a Notary and in TN they no longer recognize the embossed one. Also, if you get one with an expiration date you have to get a new one when you renew. With notary you have a "my commission expires X/X/XX" line. I've never seen an embosser in the last few years for PE's in TN.

In short, I would recommend the rubber ink and get the embosser only if asked to or required.


----------

